# EvenTT 09 - Pictures



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

not the best pics but,

pic's on the way up the 38:










Here is a few pic's upon leaving the tibshelf services and when we first arrived:





































nice meeting you all, did not get a chance to take pic's of individual cars  due to chasing my daughter up and down


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


>


Whose is the grey TT sneaking in to this picture. Is it a 'grounded crew' car?

Looks like the weather held for you guys and a nice venue. 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Its mine


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L80NTT said:


> Its mine


Looks good mate. 8)

Anymore pics? Your avatar is a different car... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

:lol: Yeah havnt got round to changing it yet. Only had it back a week & its going back in not happy with some of the paint work. Got a votex kit sitting in the garage ready too havnt got round to that either :lol: Where were you today anyway?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L80NTT said:


> :lol: Yeah havnt got round to changing it yet. Only had it back a week & its going back in not happy with some of the paint work. Got a votex kit sitting in the garage ready too havnt got round to that either :lol: Where were you today anyway?


I was at home looking after a sick wife and watching the golf... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Here you go... trying to make a little slideshow of a few too


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

little slideshow


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a few I took,

















Put engine to the car and the owners to them.
































Is it any wonder he walks away with top prize at most shows.








Apparently you have to do some dance called the vinal rap on the car to get this matt black look :? 








Why would you want to put an engine cover over something so beautiful as this?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

View attachment 4


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My pics:


























































































































































































Joe


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Took too many photo's again, so please visit link below to view all   :roll:

http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt295/SAVTT240/TT09/

Please note i'm not a pro & only take photo's for fun :wink: 
ENJOY..........


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Excellent pics mate! Can't wait for next year when mine is in a form that i'm happy to show it off! Looks like an excellent day out!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Some wicked photo's there mate!

Look forward to seeing you again soon. Maybe 9th Aug, Audi's in the park!

:roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some great pics Sav. Will save a few of mine if you don't mind.

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice wheels on that one :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice wheels on that one :wink:


wanna be :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best engine and best wheels :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Some great pics there Sav mate, good work buddy  

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Look at the fun we had after everyone left


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Some wicked photo's there mate!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you again soon. Maybe 9th Aug, Audi's in the park!
> 
> :roll:


Cheers steve, great day & really enjoyed.
Will be there on the 9th - hopefully better weather


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Best engine and beat wheels :wink:


iyho :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Best engine and beat wheels :wink:
> ...


Indeed


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Couple from me:










































Finally the damage I did to my rear valance on the speed bump on the way in. Quite big cracks, but looks repairable. Did think I had ripped the bloody thing off! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi m8 nice to meet you hope to get ya bumper fixed cheers paul


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice pics.

I'm particularly impressed with the photos taken of the TTOC Committee packing up after the event when it was pissing down with rain, we do accept offers of help you know :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great photos wish I could have been there. Damn recession. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> I'm particularly impressed with the photos taken of the TTOC Committee packing up after the event when it was pissing down with rain, we do accept offers of help you know :roll:


Don't forget the electrical storm Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics.
> ...


Yes that was quite funny, we watched the lightning then Val realised she was holding a handful of metal tent pegs ..... which she promptly gave to me lol


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

VSPURS m8 you car is PURE EYE CANDY


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A few from me.....

The last pick-up stop for us!









MonTheFish managed to stay clean enough to see trev in his door!









The line up again!









Serious conversation  









I can see you!









On the road again









MonTheFish making a bid for freedom?









Oh no, he' getting away!!!!









Mav'll get him!









Now Ken is getting in on the act!


















































The time has come.....






















































Dad.....are you in there???









Teddy and friend making toasted mashmallows!









Quick, look busy!









I was there  









Sunday afternoon in the park!









A brill day 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Don't believe it!...

bbq, gazebo, next to the water and I wasn't there!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Don't believe it!...
> 
> bbq, gazebo, next to the water and I wasn't there!


Even more exciting location next year :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cant seem to find my make up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

trev said:


> Cant seem to find my make up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


 Well they are certainly not looking for the space saver wheel in there thats for sure :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ooooooh dear iv'e found it :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

les said:


> Well they are certainly not looking for the space saver wheel in there thats for sure :roll:


Les never knew the TT could hold so much stuff i had one carrier bag the rest was hers indoors


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

trev said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Well they are certainly not looking for the space saver wheel in there thats for sure :roll:
> ...


 Sounds about par for the course trev thats why so many couples have the TT so her indoors can get all HER things in :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a few from me


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, i dont have any pics to post, just a head full of memories!

Thanks to all you lot who met us at Washington services and for driving slow enough for me to keep up!

It was a great day, i loved driving down in that big line of lovely TT's......absolutely brill!

Cant wait for the next one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was going to say just a few from me but I won't now  I'll say sorry to our friends from North of the border now :wink: Far too busy on Sunday to take any photos so here we are on the way down. 
Sporty was the first to arrive at Washington










Then fairly quickly MalsTT and Kenjo arrived










then we waited










and waited










then we waited some more










before the Scottish(and irish) contingent arrived










Then we chatted and chatted while the little fishes were fed before heading down the A19 via Penshaw Monument to meet Andy Beth and Tim at Hartlepool

The big Picture


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

That is fab Andy...even pictures of my own scruffy little car!

I loved it,,,really did!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> That is fab Andy...even pictures of my own scruffy little car!
> 
> I loved it,,,really did!


Was the car any better after the faults were cleared, just got too busy to scan it again  Maybe if you come to the next meeting :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Which is your car sarah? :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

TBH, it felt like at some points it had more power, but it deffo needs something done to it. Can you mail me the stuff you did?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Which is your car sarah? :roll:


It's the first pic that Wallsendmag posted.

Next thing..can you spot me in the next pics??!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> TBH, it felt like at some points it had more power, but it deffo needs something done to it. Can you mail me the stuff you did?


Just have done ,sorry forgot


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

In fact, we waited that long we nearly checked into the Travelodge! :lol: Plus... the missus wasn't happy she missed her massage


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> It's the first pic that Wallsendmag posted.
> 
> Next thing..can you spot me in the next pics??!!


So this one is your car...










Rich x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, that is my car.

And that lady is the better half (!!) of Wallsendmag. She is a lovely, lovely lady who made us both feel welcome and at home.
Thanks Val x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yep, that is my car.
> 
> And that lady is the better half (!!) of Wallsendmag. She is a lovely, lovely lady who made us both feel welcome and at home.
> Thanks Val x


Oooops and I've been an arse. 

I thought she was an anonymous car park attendant. 

I'll take my big mouth out of gear. Sorry... 

Apologies to Val and Andy 

x


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

SAVTT240 said:


> Took too many photo's again, so please visit link below to view all   :roll:
> 
> http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt295/SAVTT240/TT09/
> 
> ...


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice shot Matt think i have one the same of you will up lode it soon mate.

DAZ


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

[Hi Sav like the pics mate some nice shots of mine to and thanks very much for the cleaning stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ[/quote]

HI DAZ,

Nice to meet you, you also have a good looking TT 8) 
No probs with cleaning stuff, hopefully see you at audi's in the park :?:

SAV..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


>


Shes going to kill you Mal mate :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


She's facing the wrong way for fishing :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


Beth looks tired after all that cleaning, you could have given her a hand to get the car ready :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

malstt said:


>


......is that a potty disguised as a bucket!?   

Lee


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

We didnt take many photos....shamelessly the majority are of Shell's car! LOL!


















































































































:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

right here is my effort, its a new camera so Sunday was it's 1st outing ..... be kind 



























































































love this pic



















and finally a bit of a video  i could not use youtube as the video was to long and would have needed to trim 3 mins from it, so another hosting site i use is vimeo, but the embedded video from youtube works with a youtube tag, unfortunately the embedded video from vimeo will not work with a vimeo tag...... [smiley=gossip.gif] (what the hell is he on about) :roll: in other words you will have to go to the vimeo site to view it  (just double click video screen if you want it full screen)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done Syd GREAT vid mate and well done winning the Show and shine you must be chuffed to bits mate but well deserved.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent video syd, some nice footage. Andy tel beth i,m sorry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Excellent video syd, some nice footage. Andy tel beth i,m sorry.


To late mate far to late she is just drawing up a hit list and you are top mate :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Bloody hell,

Work have banned photobucket so i can see any pics today.... There such a pain in the arse :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Bloody hell,
> 
> Work have banned photobucket so i can see any pics today.... There such a pain in the arse :twisted:


Aww Tony and new new wheels have arrived. I'm just about to post pic' up of them, i'm well chuffed wsith them as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great video Syd whose the good looking guy in the three quater combats


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

And some more

http://s595.photobucket.com/albums/tt33/liffy9999/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Great video Syd whose the good looking guy in the three quater combats


That was me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Great video Syd whose the good looking guy in the three quater combats
> ...


No not the one with crap all over his shirt the other one :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Great video Syd mate, very good


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great video Syd


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

One of Matt (HARK) heading home down the M1


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I like that, cheers Daz. How come I managed pic of yours in one shot and you managed that, yet Clare took loads and nothing worth posting. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> I like that, cheers Daz. How come I managed pic of yours in one shot and you managed that, yet Clare took loads and nothing worth posting. :lol:


 It's all in ther wrist action mate  :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Lucky shot mate all the ones of Steve were s*** :lol: 

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's good to see there are still two other hooligans left on the forum... 8)

Where have all the good guys gone? :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Don't know what you mean rich. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i know what he means....


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's good to see there are still two other hooligans left on the forum... 8)
> 
> Where have all the good guys gone? :?


Whats that mean? :? 
cheers 
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

southTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see there are still two other hooligans left on the forum... 8)
> ...


I think Rich was refering to our ample application of right foot!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmm You Mean more than ample Spurs!!  Owww who said that? Was that me !!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


And people who'd prefer to drive it than polish it... :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's good to see there are still two other hooligans left on the forum... 8)
> 
> Where have all the good guys gone? :?


Hope that includes me... :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see there are still two other hooligans left on the forum... 8)
> ...


I think it does you are not in the ''polish & clean'' group!!!!
Cant find a towel yet :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Hope that includes me... :wink:


Absolutely mate - you're one of the founding members... 8) :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

:roll: :wink:


----------

